# Some new pictures of all of the dogs :)



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

It was requested that I post some new pictures of everyone, so here you go 

I just took these the other day at the park I take them too (100+ acres and no dogs or people in sight!). There are a few of Piper that some of you may have already seen:



























































































Contd..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

The elusive Wilson, who has been a total bum lately.. 














































annnd a group shot, Sako showing his best lazy sit haha.










A couple of Wilson since he wasn't in as many..

Balancing a treat from that one of my friends made..










Showing that he IS a Rock Star (we call him that haha)..


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh and if you want to see basically every picture I have of them, you can go here: Kady's Photos | SmugMug


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Beautiful! I wish I had someplace that large and secluded where I could take my dogs to run.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Such amazing photos!! I need to play with my camera more :tongue: what kind of lens do you use for the majority of your shots?



RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Beautiful! I wish I had someplace that large and secluded where I could take my dogs to run.


ME TOO!! Nothing like that here, unless you go to the beach on a crappy weather day, and even then it's not secluded


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Beautiful! I wish I had someplace that large and secluded where I could take my dogs to run.


It's so crazy.. this place has been literally 5min. from me my entire life and I never knew about it til like 8 months ago! Randomly drove in one day and many was I shocked!



hmbutler said:


> Such amazing photos!! I need to play with my camera more :tongue: what kind of lens do you use for the majority of your shots?


All of those shots, minus the 2 of Wilson at the end, were taken with a 70-200mm f/4 lens (I have a Canon T1i). Love love love that lens for action shots


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so envious of your shots, they are beautiful!! :becky:


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I love Wilson's eyes and especially the shot of him with the treat on his nose!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Tobi said:


> I'm so envious of your shots, they are beautiful!! :becky:


Thank you 



jenv101 said:


> I love Wilson's eyes and especially the shot of him with the treat on his nose!


He has very soulful eyes, I love them.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pics there great. Some day I'll have a better camera but I just got my first digital last Christmas. It's not to bad. And I'm also lucky I have many acres to take my dogs in off leash. Thank goodness for good neighbors or I would have to drive a ways. And I will have to see about my new neighbor to the south. I know him but well he's a little strange.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

So pardon my ignorance or if you mentioned this before, but since you think bringing pits to a dog park is setting them up to fail....since they are generally bred to be DA, how or why did you pick out the other members of your pack? I just feel like if I felt as strongly as you do about pits or pit mixes, I'd be very wary of getting other dogs!

I mean no disrespect or offense - just genuinely curious! And per usual, all your babies are beautiful... I need to get your camera (and skills haha)!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

My God those are some damn fine looking dogs. The muscle tone is unreal. Amazing. And you do well with that camera. Nice shots.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

minnieme said:


> So pardon my ignorance or if you mentioned this before, but since you think bringing pits to a dog park is setting them up to fail....since they are generally bred to be DA, how or why did you pick out the other members of your pack? I just feel like if I felt as strongly as you do about pits or pit mixes, I'd be very wary of getting other dogs!
> 
> I mean no disrespect or offense - just genuinely curious! And per usual, all your babies are beautiful... I need to get your camera (and skills haha)!


No you're fine LOL.

Dogs in dog parks and dogs that live together (or dogs that regularly socialize together) are completely different. At a dog park, you're exposing your dog to strange dogs, of which you don't know their behavior. Yes, there are often people who go to the park often so the dogs do get to know each other, but there are generally always newcomers and you just don't know how the other dogs will react. It's also a VERY high energy environment where many people take their dogs to "blow off steam".. over excited dogs are dangerous dogs, IMO. 
You're also exposing them to sometimes irresponsible owners who would have no clue what to do if a fight occurred, or even how to read if dogs are getting snarky.

My dogs play with my friends dogs all the time, none of them have issues with other dogs. I only allow them to play with friends dogs because IF on the off chance something were to happen, I know I don't have to worry about my friend calling AC, or suing me. We all know our dogs quirks and it works out very well.

That being said, I choose my dogs based on the fact that they were all submissive, easy going pups. Except Sako, the day I picked him up from the breeder was the first day I met him! I also am well aware that at any time, my dogs could decide that they hate each other and would have to be crated and rotated. IMO, if you're going to own multiple Bully breeds, that's something you have to accept.. that one day, you may be crating and rotating. 

Now, considering that this:










is the scene in my house every night, I'm pretty doubtful that they'll randomly decide to not like each other, but hey, stranger things have happened!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Herzo said:


> Thanks for the pics there great. Some day I'll have a better camera but I just got my first digital last Christmas. It's not to bad. And I'm also lucky I have many acres to take my dogs in off leash. Thank goodness for good neighbors or I would have to drive a ways. And I will have to see about my new neighbor to the south. I know him but well he's a little strange.


Thanks  Yes it's always nice to have a place to take them to play!



SerenityFL said:


> My God those are some damn fine looking dogs. The muscle tone is unreal. Amazing. And you do well with that camera. Nice shots.


Well thank you! I think they look pretty darn good for pet dogs


----------



## Slayer Girl (Sep 8, 2011)

As always Kady..I love them <3


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll say it again... HOLY THIGHS!!!! I love them all!! But I think Piper is my favorite.

Side note: I don't know how old your dogs are or how long they have lived together, but with "bully" breeds there is no gaurantee. I have a friend who's pit's were 6 and 7 and had been living together for 6 years when they decided they could no longer live together  This however is not a phenomenon solely linked to bullys. Merely more promenent in the Bully breeds.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! Looks like they had a blast at the park. I think the group sit is my favorite! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Slayer Girl said:


> As always Kady..I love them <3


Thank you 



maplewood said:


> I'll say it again... HOLY THIGHS!!!! I love them all!! But I think Piper is my favorite.
> 
> Side note: I don't know how old your dogs are or how long they have lived together, but with "bully" breeds there is no gaurantee. I have a friend who's pit's were 6 and 7 and had been living together for 6 years when they decided they could no longer live together  This however is not a phenomenon solely linked to bullys. Merely more promenent in the Bully breeds.


LOL she's got some nice legs, that's for sure!

Yup, never a guarantee! And if more people would realize that, there'd be a lot less homeless dogs. So many are turned in for DA and it saddens me that people aren't willing to work with a specific breed trait.



DaneMama said:


> Gorgeous! Looks like they had a blast at the park. I think the group sit is my favorite! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks, they love it there. They're stir crazy at the moment because it's been raining almost constantly for the past couple of days.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

kady05 said:


> Now, considering that this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow....i melted!!!! sooooooo sweeeeet!!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

minnieme said:


> wow....i melted!!!! sooooooo sweeeeet!!!


Haha, I have about 45234 pictures of them like that.. they really have no sense of personal space!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome pictures, they are both very stunning.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

cprcheetah said:


> Awesome pictures, they are both very stunning.


Thanks, there are actually 3 there, in case you missed one of them


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Not sure how I missed this before, but awesome photos, and your dogs are too damn good looking for their own good!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Not sure how I missed this before, but awesome photos, and your dogs are too damn good looking for their own good!


Thank you


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

kady05 said:


> All of those shots, minus the 2 of Wilson at the end, were taken with a 70-200mm f/4 lens (I have a Canon T1i). Love love love that lens for action shots


What lens was used for Wilson?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> What lens was used for Wilson?


50mm f/1.8


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

love, love, love the pictures! All three of them are gorgeous!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> love, love, love the pictures! All three of them are gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

As always, they look great, and their cuddling pictures are always my favorite. I totally agree about the playdates vrs. dog park thing. Luigi loves other dogs (though his lack of social skills means they often don't like him back, and he is pretty clueless about when he is getting on another dog's nerves) and i would take him to a dog park in an imaginary situation where I got to screen and select the dogs and their owners my self:redface:. I wouldn't bring any dog to a traditional dog park, I've been to too many and seen people who just don't know or care how their dogs are in such a setting. I think dog parks would be fun if everyone in the world were responsible and super aware of their dog's quirks and needs, but that is just not the state of humanity in reality. Kady, i hope your pups always get along (those cuddling pictures....) but I'm sure you'll handle things just fine if something changes.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

LOVE your pics.. I am just learning on my DSLR :smile:

I love the pics of your cats on your site- what are they, a ragdoll and maine ****/norwegian forest cat?


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

leilaquinn said:


> As always, they look great, and their cuddling pictures are always my favorite. I totally agree about the playdates vrs. dog park thing. Luigi loves other dogs (though his lack of social skills means they often don't like him back, and he is pretty clueless about when he is getting on another dog's nerves) and i would take him to a dog park in an imaginary situation where I got to screen and select the dogs and their owners my self:redface:. I wouldn't bring any dog to a traditional dog park, I've been to too many and seen people who just don't know or care how their dogs are in such a setting. I think dog parks would be fun if everyone in the world were responsible and super aware of their dog's quirks and needs, but that is just not the state of humanity in reality. Kady, i hope your pups always get along (those cuddling pictures....) but I'm sure you'll handle things just fine if something changes.


Thanks  I hope they continue to get along for life as well, but if anything changes, I'll be okay.



Caty M said:


> LOVE your pics.. I am just learning on my DSLR :smile:
> 
> I love the pics of your cats on your site- what are they, a ragdoll and maine ****/norwegian forest cat?


Thank you. Practice, practice!

Brody is a Ragdoll, Sneak is just a DMH.. he was a feral kitten so no telling what he is!


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Your dogs are lovely. I love the small, lean bullies so Sako really grabbed my attention but they're all gorgeous! You're very lucky to have such a great off-leash, abandoned area so close to you. Deeken is dog selective so I struggle to find places where he can really run!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

gorgeous dogs!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Your dogs are lovely. I love the small, lean bullies so Sako really grabbed my attention but they're all gorgeous! You're very lucky to have such a great off-leash, abandoned area so close to you. Deeken is dog selective so I struggle to find places where he can really run!


Thank you. Sako is actually an AmStaff, he's my "fancy" dog, as we call him 

I am very lucky.. we love that place!



Unosmom said:


> gorgeous dogs!


Thanks


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

They are all so gorgeous!!! <3 However, I just love Sako's wrinkly forehead :biggrin:

Thats a great place for them to run off leash, wish there was something like that around here.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> Beautiful! I wish I had someplace that large and secluded where I could take my dogs to run.


Do you have any golf courses nearby? We take Yogi out in the evening about 7:00/7:30 and let him run and run. He just loves it and gets about an 1.5hrs of fun.


Kady, the pics are awesome and your dogs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

nikkiluvsu15 said:


> They are all so gorgeous!!! <3 However, I just love Sako's wrinkly forehead :biggrin:
> 
> Thats a great place for them to run off leash, wish there was something like that around here.


He is quite wrinkly right now.. still has a lot of filling out to do to get rid of some of those wrinkles!

Like I said, I never even knew this place existed til like 5-6 months ago, and it's been 5min. down the road from me since I was 5! 



frogdog said:


> Do you have any golf courses nearby? We take Yogi out in the evening about 7:00/7:30 and let him run and run. He just loves it and gets about an 1.5hrs of fun.
> 
> 
> Kady, the pics are awesome and your dogs are gorgeous!!!


I'm just picturing a Frenchie running around a golf course.. so. cute. I played with an 8wk. old pup last weekend and it made me want one even more!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww I love how healthy your dogs are! They look like they're having such a great time! I didn't realize Sako was the shortest of the bunch!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Awww I love how healthy your dogs are! They look like they're having such a great time! I didn't realize Sako was the shortest of the bunch!


Thanks, they are 

Sako & Piper are virtually the same height.. Piper may still have an inch on him. He's not even a year yet though, so still has plenty of growing left to do!



swolek said:


> Gorgeous photos!


Thank you


----------

